# Apartment or villa wanted Tenerife / Canaries



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Does anyone have one or know of a good one for rental? Looking for early December to early to mid January. Tenerife probably but would consider other islands.

We did this about ten years ago and had a great time. Found a place on a golf course.

I've found a couple online but thought I would ask on here as you never know. I'll have my supervisor with me so it won't get trashed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

would you rent a property to you???


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

As I said. I have my supervisor with me. She will no doubt leave it in a better state than it was when we arrived so no worries there!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I am asking a friend right now and await their reply. Can you give me any more info Baz like when and how long?

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I am asking a friend right now and await their reply. Can you give me any more info Baz like when and how long?
> 
> Ray.


Thanks Ray. Looking at flights for period 14th Dec to 11th of Jan (Friday to Friday 28 nights). Flight on those dates are cheap as chips as its outside the main Christmas / New Year period.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry Baz. Just got the reply...……………………..

_I have no idea, because we have been put onto these people (who we don't know) by a neighbour of theirs in Tenerife, who happened to go to school with a bloke I play table tennis with. Long shot. We have also been told that we must not let on we are paying money for rental as the complex does not allow sublets in their purchase contracts. So I think it is a no-no. But once we get there in Jan I might have more information for the future, or not as the case may be!! 
Sorry I cannot help._

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Ray for trying.

Ive emailed a couple online, will see what response I get.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I found better results when looking for accommodation was to include "by owner" in the search and you can deal direct.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive been using the Holiday lettings site which is basically a broker portal that puts you in touch with the owners direct. There are loads of them now though. Never considered just googling.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Go direct to the owners as far more flexibility. Found that for the Algarve and been very happy with the results.

Ray.


----------

